# Change opening day?



## aandersen (Jun 1, 2015)

Certainly not a new concept but does anyone know why opening day is a specific day rather than just the 2nd saturday in september? Other than tradition is there any practical reason that they don't change it?


----------



## Justin (Feb 21, 2005)

aandersen said:


> Certainly not a new concept but does anyone know why opening day is a specific day rather than just the 2nd saturday in september? Other than tradition is there any practical reason that they don't change it?


Is there a practical reason to change it?


----------



## don (Jan 20, 2001)

It’s a 7 month long season, plenty of opportunities the way things are.


----------



## aandersen (Jun 1, 2015)

OK Well I guess that's my answer. If i'm the only one who wants a change then it doesn't make much sense to change. My reason for wanting a change is I like hunting squirrels in september better than any other time of year and maximizing those weekends would be my preference. But again that's just my own interests and doesn't seem to match up with everyone else.


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

I use a 22 and it is a lot harder hunting them in September. 
What has my bothered is all the deer seasons we have. 
Small game hunting for most is just a past memory now. 
I did not go out on the 15th, for did not want to bother a youth hunter out hunting. I did get a couple hours in yesterday. Seen three and took one. 
But we all know those little rascals are having meetings and going over their game plan for October 1st. To bother the bow hunter. 
I can barely buy a bushy tail I. The area I bow hunt right now. But two more weeks and they will be every where.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## don (Jan 20, 2001)

Understood, September squirrel hunting was and still is one of my favorite things to do.
Tradition, right or wrong, can be hard to change, many firearm deer hunters have tried to change the traditional Nov 15th opener for years with no success so far.
Perhaps in time, given enough support, changes in season dates will change, yours could be the voice that gets it done. By the way, Sept 1st would be ok with me, lol.


----------



## don (Jan 20, 2001)

The warmer, sunny days in March can be pretty productive too and you won’t be swatting mosquitoes either, lol.
Try it, you might love it.


----------



## Wolverick (Dec 11, 2008)

I would not favor changing squirrel season either, I just don`t see a reason too. Opening day of deer season has been discussed several times over the years. People who support it say it would make it easier for more hunters to be in the woods if it was a set Saturday each November. As a guy who hunts near home I would oppose it for just that reason. Wednesday openers are always way more quiet than weekend openers. It kind of cycles as the day changes year to year.


----------



## CatfishKurt (Dec 12, 2017)

I used to think it could be changed just because I hate running into youth deer hunters on opening weekend. But then I realized if they want to get into hunting, and this is the weekend they picked to hunt, then they get to learn the valuable lesson of sharing the woods with others who have a right to use them as well.


----------



## sourdough44 (Mar 2, 2008)

Six of one, half a dozen of another, or whatever they say. I grew up in MI, live in WI now. WI does the Saturday opener for most everything fishing or hunting. I’m used to & like the MI system better, though tradition rules for most.

They did change the bear opener by 1 day in MI, that was enough. Especially with a season a handful of months long, it hardly matters. Many if us have weekdays off a fair amount anyway.

I can adjust to either, no biggie though.


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

aandersen said:


> Certainly not a new concept but does anyone know why opening day is a specific day rather than just the 2nd saturday in september? Other than tradition is there any practical reason that they don't change it?


Because it is the right thing to do. Don't Mondayize holidays, and don't Saturdayize hunting seasons.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Tilden Hunter said:


> Because it is the right thing to do. Don't Mondayize holidays, and don't Saturdayize hunting seasons.


Nothing pissed me off more than when the UAW negotiated veterans day as the day before deer season. I suppose it's because I'm a veteran but November 11th is the day for a reason.

I'm glad they changed it back, I called in sick on the 11th just to make a point.


----------

